# All Natural BBw's



## RVNBBQ (Sep 18, 2006)

after being on this site for awhile now i guess i've got the courage up to ask.

i like women that are natural aka don't worry about thier weight or make up or shaving anything. i really like hairy (natural big women).

are there any ladies out there that are this way? 
are there any men out there that feel the same way or am i just strange?


----------



## tjw1971 (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm this same way, to an extent. I'm not a big fan of makeup, for starters. Some women look quite a bit more attractive with carefully/skillfully applied makeup - but it always seems a little disingenuous to me. (You know - the whole "She looked great last night, but this morning, ack!!" thing and all.)

I think, at the very least, makeup shouldn't be worn on "first dates". Potential partners should get the chance to see the "real you" and judge their level of interest based on that first. If they're fine with your looks, sans-makeup, then you can always put it on some other time and surprise them.

When it comes to shaving body parts though, I'm fine with women not bothering EXCEPT for legs. I guess I feel like smooth legs just look "womanly" and the opposite does nothing for me. I can't argue that it's "right" or "wrong" ... just that it's my own preference.




RVNBBQ said:


> after being on this site for awhile now i guess i've got the courage up to ask.
> 
> i like women that are natural aka don't worry about thier weight or make up or shaving anything. i really like hairy (natural big women).
> 
> ...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 19, 2006)

RVNBBQ said:


> after being on this site for awhile now i guess i've got the courage up to ask.
> 
> i like women that are natural aka don't worry about thier weight or make up or shaving anything. i really like hairy (natural big women).
> 
> ...



Havent you posted this before ?


----------



## prickly (Sep 19, 2006)

.............count me in as a big fan!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm just curious as to what constitutes an "unnatural" BBW?

As long as she's happy, feels comfortable being herself and wants to be with me, then I'll be happy.


Dennis


----------



## love dubh (Sep 19, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I'm just curious as to what constitutes an "unnatural" BBW?
> 
> As long as she's happy, feels comfortable being herself and wants to be with me, then I'll be happy.
> 
> ...



an "unnatural" woman is one who is skilled in the maths and sciences.


----------



## TallFatSue (Sep 20, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Havent you posted this before ?


Hmmm, could it be déjà vu all over again? Kinda like something snarky the late and non-lamented AMBomb used to post?

But to answer the question, guys, let's be realistic. Society already gives us more than enough demerits simply because we're fat. I could say to hell with society (and I do in some cases) but life is a series of compromises. Except for you wonderful FAs, society is brainwashed by the media to think we fat women need to try twice as hard to look half as good as thin women. So, I make absolutely sure I'm well-groomed, and if that means a touch of makeup, shaving my legs, good stylish clothes etc., so be it. I also walk tall with a smile on my face and a bounce in my step. This is especially important for those of us in executive or management positions. I doubt my company would have promoted me to office manager if I looked like a hairy mountain woman, regardless of my capabilities. As it was, I competed against a thin babe who got the promotion the first time around, but after she crashed and burned, they realized that I was a better choice after all. 

Besides, more than a few men find us well-groomed, well-dressed fat women in positions of power to be totally hot, ya know! 

One of my assistants is always kissing up to me.
Me: "Smithers, you can just kiss my ass!"
He: "With pleasure, ma'am."
(I exaggerate, but not much!  )



maire dubh said:


> an "unnatural" woman is one who is skilled in the maths and sciences.


That would be me! Er, actually, I have an abby-normal brain.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 20, 2006)

tjw1971 said:


> I'm this same way, to an extent. I'm not a big fan of makeup, for starters. Some women look quite a bit more attractive with carefully/skillfully applied makeup - but it always seems a little disingenuous to me. (You know - the whole "She looked great last night, but this morning, ack!!" thing and all.)
> 
> I think, at the very least, makeup shouldn't be worn on "first dates". Potential partners should get the chance to see the "real you" and judge their level of interest based on that first. If they're fine with your looks, sans-makeup, then you can always put it on some other time and surprise them.



Agreed. Also, men should prove their penile size on the first date. The woman (or man) should be free to turn around and leave if not thrilled with the size. 

Oh, I also think women should be exempt from bathing on the first date. If you can't tolerate the smell of "the real me," then they're not really interested. I mean, doing anything to improve appearances is vain and silly. 

And women should ALWAYS be judged on their appearance. Oh, and assuming you're going to get laid on the first date, almost always a wise assumption, especially if you include that whole make-up schtick on the first date.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 20, 2006)

I echo what TallFatSue said. I spent several years not shaving and loved it. I loved what it said about how comfortable I was with myself naturally, I loved what it said politically (hair removal being just one thing out of many that women are compelled to do that forms the beauty patriarchy).

However, I started shaving because I felt like I represented not just myself, but fat women. I've been around strong, unshaven, unmakeuped, not-gonna-ever-wear-fancy outfits, pants wearin', short haired women forever, but they are thin. I'm the fanciest girl of most of my pals mostly cause I do feel pressure to be a bit more girly and "put together" in the way our current society defines it.

I'd love to talk about this more, but due to the consistent wanking nature of the original question, I've prolly already said enough.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 20, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Agreed. Also, men should prove their penile size on the first date. The woman (or man) should be free to turn around and leave if not thrilled with the size.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Sep 20, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> That would be me! Er, actually, I have an abby-normal brain.


hold up there, stop the truck. did you just make a joke about what i think you made a joke about?


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 20, 2006)

I know it's a bit late, but _please_ don't let him co-opt the word, "natural" to mean, "hirsuite" or, "ungroomed" .


----------



## TallFatSue (Sep 21, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> I know it's a bit late, but _please_ don't let him co-opt the word, "natural" to mean, "hirsuite" or, "ungroomed".


Agreed. In my case, "natural" means being a well-groomed and well-dressed fat woman. It's just how I am: fat, fabulous and reasonably fashionable.  



collegeguy2514 said:


> TallFatSue said:
> 
> 
> > That would be me! Er, actually, I have an abby-normal brain.
> ...


Hmmm, could be. 


Young Frankenstein said:


> Frederick: Igor, would you mind telling me whose brain I did put in?
> Igor: And you won't be angry?
> Frederick: I will NOT be angry.
> Igor: Abby someone.
> ...


Maybe this is the kind of hairy big woman that RVNBBQ has in mind? Nah, it's just not my idea of "natural". As I said, in my case, "natural" means being a well-groomed, well-dressed fat woman. With a goofy wise-gal sense of humor too.


----------



## RVNBBQ (Sep 21, 2006)

what do you mean by wanking nature of my first post. why is it that just because i have a question i have to be a wanker. i was just trying to bring up something and have a discussion about it. if that is not what this board is about i guess i'm missing something.

anyway... to elaborate i don't like it when women are unkept or look bad i was just stating that women shouldn't have to shave or put on make up just to please a man or society. i don't understand how not shaving or being without makeup means that you are dirty.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 21, 2006)

RVNBBQ said:


> what do you mean by wanking nature of my first post. why is it that just because i have a question i have to be a wanker. i was just trying to bring up something and have a discussion about it. if that is not what this board is about i guess i'm missing something.
> 
> anyway... to elaborate i don't like it when women are unkept or look bad i was just stating that women shouldn't have to shave or put on make up just to please a man or society. i don't understand how not shaving or being without makeup means that you are dirty.



I got what you meant RVNBBQ.  I consider myself to be relatively well groomed but I'm not a shaver or one to wear makeup. I will plaster it on if I have someplace to go or I have to appear in a photo or something. Otherwise I'm a low maintenence kind of girl. 

I don't think that people consider the unshaved to be 'dirty' per se. I think its all a matter of tailoring. People feel more put together if they are trimmed and refined in some way.


----------



## Emma (Sep 21, 2006)

I really dislike shaving. I love the hair not being there but the whole process of having to do something really pisses me off.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 21, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I got what you meant RVNBBQ.  I consider myself to be relatively well groomed but I'm not a shaver or one to wear makeup. I will plaster it on if I have someplace to go or I have to appear in a photo or something. Otherwise I'm a low maintenence kind of girl.
> 
> I don't think that people consider the unshaved to be 'dirty' per se. I think its all a matter of tailoring. People feel more put together if they are trimmed and refined in some way.


 I'm with you on this, Lilly. I wear very little make-up on a day-to-day basis, and unless I'm going to be wearing a skirt or be out in a swimsuit, I don't regularly shave my pits or my legs. Some people might cringe at that idea, but I'm comfortable with it, and I don't feel dirty or unkempt. My hands and face are clean, hair is washed and brushed, clothes are clean, and I don't have to spend an extra 15 minutes in the shower bending and twisting to try to shave off all of my hair.


----------



## lemmink (Sep 21, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> P.S. I deliberately do not shave my legs on dates to prevent myself from giving up the goodies.  If I shave for the date, he's fixin to be one happy camper.!



Oh my goodness, so I'm not the only one who does that? Not shaving keeps me an honest woman, while my boy is away...


----------



## isotope (Sep 22, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> an "unnatural" woman is one who is skilled in the maths and sciences.



...WITCH! WITCH! BURN HER!

SHE BE TALKING OF RIDDLES WITH NUMBERS AND SPEAKS OF ALCHEMY!


----------



## blueeyedevie (Sep 22, 2006)

I am in total agreement with Curvem. I love the hair not being there hate shaving. Natural bbw/ssbbw has many forms, take me, I do not wear make up on a average. However I am such a girly girl and I love make up. I am well keep super clean and smell great (just for the record). However I don't brush my hair if i am not going any where,(up in a bun or in braids) and I usually adorn wifebeaters(boybeaters), and boxers.
On the topic of shaving. During the summer you can pretty much always find my legs soft and touchable. In the winter , I would more than likely say If you don't find me in a dress on, don't go in for the feel. I can't keep the hair off my legs during the winter do to the chill bumps I constantly get so why constantly try.I think if I was dark haired , with pokey hard hair I would most likely shave more than I do but I was blessed with the see threw hairs.. *One thing I have going for me. 
As far as the men that like hairy , all natural women. God bless them all. Its better than saying you have to be this or you have to be that. JUST my opinion.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 22, 2006)

I have such incredibly sensitive skin that shaving aggrivates it and makes it look bad. So it's either leave the hair there and your skin stays in tact or shave and your skin darkens and gets pumpy and scarred. I will shave for special occasions, otherwise I prefer not have sore angry skin on my underarms and other places. I've tried waxing but that's such a hassle.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh why would any women put her self threw the pain of waxing.. I tired that once.. OMG, on your eye brows WHY WHY would one do that?? IT hurts so bad.. I pluck my eyes any day over waxing, and no but heck no to waxing on the legs..


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 23, 2006)

Why do women go through all the trouble of plucking their eyebrows for that matter? I'll tell you for free _most people don't notice until you ask_.


----------



## lemmink (Sep 23, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Why do women go through all the trouble of plucking their eyebrows for that matter? I'll tell you for free _most people don't notice until you ask_.



Because in my natural state, I'm Frieda Kahlo.


----------



## toni (Sep 24, 2006)

blueeyedevie said:


> Oh why would any women put her self threw the pain of waxing.. I tired that once.. OMG, on your eye brows WHY WHY would one do that?? IT hurts so bad.. I pluck my eyes any day over waxing, and no but heck no to waxing on the legs..



OUCH plucking hurts so much more then waxing. With waxing you get it done in one swift motion but plucking is a painful lil pinch over and over again. The one downside to waxing, for me, is the spot above my eyebrows gets beet red for a couple of days. So I usually opt out for the more painful but less noticeable method.


I never tried to wax my legs, its so expensive! I do sooooooooooo want to try waxing down there *wink wink* but I am such a chicken butt. I think it would feel so good being all smooth and all. I am going to have to contemplate that more lol.


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 24, 2006)

lemmink said:


> Because in my natural state, I'm Frieda Kahlo.



So, you can paint? That's so hot!


----------



## Jes (Sep 25, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> So, you can paint? That's so hot!


*snicker*




pants


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 25, 2006)

I keep reading this thread title as _*All Natural BBQ.*_ :eat2:


----------



## blueeyedevie (Sep 25, 2006)

First I do agree I have read it more than once as bbq. Then to the topic of waxing down there, OUCH! CAN I just tell you save you some pain in less you enjoy pain, and grab a cute guy and hand him a razor.. IT works alot better...The redness on the eyebrows is another reason why I pluck .. LOL which I have to admit I don't have to I just started it years ago to covience the eye brows to grow a certain way to cover a scar. So now I keep it up.. and I do ask.. HOW do they look....


----------



## William (Sep 25, 2006)

You need to go somewhere like here:

http://www.roadfood.com/Reviews/Overview.aspx?RefID=1253


William 





Santaclear said:


> I keep reading this thread title as _*All Natural BBQ.*_ :eat2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 25, 2006)

blueeyedevie said:


> Oh why would any women put her self threw the pain of waxing.. I tired that once.. OMG, on your eye brows WHY WHY would one do that?? IT hurts so bad.. I pluck my eyes any day over waxing, and no but heck no to waxing on the legs..



I got chin hair so I wax it. The good thing about it is that you don't have to worry about it for a while once it's done, the hair grows in fine and waxing doesn't do near the damage to your skin that shaving and depilatory creams do. Bad thing is you have to let the hair grow in some before you can do it again and it hurts, the first time is the WORST. It was like a root canal with no novacaine. :shocked: It's the best option for me considering my predilections but I wouldn't recommend it for everybody. And I wouldn't dream of waxing anyplace else on my body.


----------



## RVNBBQ (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the discussion on this topic. It is very insightful. 
my wife waxes her eyebrows and she always gets those red bumps for a couple of days. i don't think she has ever waxed anything else on her body.
when she doesn't shave during the winter months she says she feels like a guy. dunno???


----------



## toni (Sep 25, 2006)

blueeyedevie said:


> Then to the topic of waxing down there, OUCH! CAN I just tell you save you some pain in less you enjoy pain, and grab a cute guy and hand him a razor.. IT works alot better



That is a good idea! :bow: I would do that but my issue is with stubble, I want to eliminate it. One of the main reasons I have not gotten waxed is because you have to let your hair grow out for two weeks or some crazy nonsense like that. I can't deal with that much over growth :shocked:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> *Agreed. Also, men should prove their penile size on the first date. The woman (or man) should be free to turn around and leave if not thrilled with the size. *
> 
> Oh, I also think women should be exempt from bathing on the first date. If you can't tolerate the smell of "the real me," then they're not really interested. I mean, doing anything to improve appearances is vain and silly.
> 
> And women should ALWAYS be judged on their appearance. Oh, and assuming you're going to get laid on the first date, almost always a wise assumption, especially if you include that whole make-up schtick on the first date.




I also want a good look at his checking and savings accounts- hey, if I'm cattle for sale then I want to make sure the buyer is worthy

Btw, I wear make up and fix my hair everyday. I shave my legs, armpits and even another area regularly. I like to wear pretty dresses and jewelry. I come from a line of women who have always felt it important to look the best they can - and they were mostly thin. 
There is nothing wrong with not wearing make up or shaving and on some level I do admire women who spurn shaving because I know the pressure of society. However, I choose this lifestyle and look. I dont think all the extra work of looking my best means Im insecure- to the contraire, it is a message saying that I think I'm worth it.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Sep 26, 2006)

toni said:


> OUCH plucking hurts so much more then waxing. With waxing you get it done in one swift motion but plucking is a painful lil pinch over and over again. The one downside to waxing, for me, is the spot above my eyebrows gets beet red for a couple of days. So I usually opt out for the more painful but less noticeable method.
> 
> 
> I never tried to wax my legs, its so expensive! I do sooooooooooo want to try waxing down there *wink wink* but I am such a chicken butt. I think it would feel so good being all smooth and all. I am going to have to contemplate that more lol.


plucking hurts? really? my last girlfriend once plucked my eyebrows, and it didnt hurt at all. i just layed there till she was done. :shrugs:


----------



## chuck1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I am a fan of big women who dont shave!


----------

